# Coon Hunting



## old blue dog (Dec 26, 2010)

Just curious to how many coon hunters we have on here.


----------



## Prorain (Dec 27, 2010)

1 in columbus


----------



## ngacoons (Dec 27, 2010)

one in toccoa


----------



## Dylank15 (Dec 27, 2010)

1 in woodstock


----------



## ADB (Dec 27, 2010)

3 or 4 in rutledge!!!


----------



## Rabbitman (Dec 27, 2010)

3 or 4 in Jefferson county


----------



## poolecw (Dec 27, 2010)

Several in NW GA


----------



## Shaun honea (Dec 27, 2010)

One in Westminster Sc


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't forget about us here in walton county.


----------



## rexb (Dec 27, 2010)

3 or 4  in carroll co.


----------



## fireretriever (Dec 27, 2010)

There are a few of us from here in Moultrie. Come on over and lets hit the woods I aint far from ya.


----------



## Old Blue21 (Dec 27, 2010)

1 right here in North east mountains


----------



## DEAD EYE (Dec 27, 2010)

Several in Mcdonough GA.


----------



## thomas gose (Dec 27, 2010)

few around griffin!


----------



## old blue dog (Dec 27, 2010)

*Coon Huntin*

Thanks for all the responses guys.


----------



## coon hunter 56 (Dec 27, 2010)

2 in Sumter Co.


----------



## thomas williams (Dec 27, 2010)

few in Forsyth


----------



## bullfrog (Dec 27, 2010)

few in culloden


----------



## E Daddy (Dec 27, 2010)

One in Villa Rica


----------



## Jacob219smith (Dec 27, 2010)

few in dahlonega


----------



## huntmore (Dec 27, 2010)

I hope we will be next year Thanks Heath


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Dec 28, 2010)

few in Troup county


----------



## Coon Doggie (Dec 28, 2010)

I been once or twice.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Dec 28, 2010)

like Poole said several in our area


----------



## hunter johnson (Dec 28, 2010)

pretty good bit up here in north ga.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Dec 29, 2010)

one in moreland and several in meriwether and troup


----------



## holler tree (Dec 29, 2010)

now that you mention it Ive seen about 4-5 around here.


----------



## cliff&pam (Dec 29, 2010)

even one down here in fla.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 29, 2010)

bullfrog said:


> few in culloden



May need a few over by culloden, wanna remove at least 20 coons by turkey season


----------



## treebottoms (Jan 5, 2011)

one is fitzgerald, GA


----------



## Tree my Walker (Jan 5, 2011)

Cooninin Monroe Ga


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 6, 2011)

I pretend like I do sometimes.


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 7, 2011)

A few in Macon


----------



## cooner83 (Jan 7, 2011)

Powder Sp.


----------



## c.broyles (Jan 9, 2011)

a few in plainville  ga.


----------



## Hillscreek (Jan 11, 2011)

3 out here in Taylorsville


----------



## thomas williams (Jan 11, 2011)

Gadget said:


> May need a few over by culloden, wanna remove at least 20 coons by turkey season



Let me know. I'll come take care of em!


----------



## builditbreakit (Jan 11, 2011)

Couple in juliette


----------



## skoalman04 (Jan 11, 2011)

a whole gang of us here in Habersham


----------



## Ironstob (Jan 11, 2011)

paulding county


----------



## DeerHunter06 (Jan 12, 2011)

1 in covington ga


----------



## jaybo81 (Jan 12, 2011)

*jones co*

Jones county.....lightin it up english style!!


----------



## pbyles (Jan 13, 2011)

got one here!!


----------



## countryboyjake2 (Jan 18, 2011)

one in cedar key FL!


----------



## 1222DANO (Jan 18, 2011)

A bunch of us in white and habershame.


----------



## black an tan man (Feb 4, 2011)

few in claxton an bryan county


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Feb 5, 2011)

A few  in Dalton


----------



## Redticker (Feb 6, 2011)

Loganville here!


----------



## DSGB92 (Feb 6, 2011)

quite a few here in sumter co.!


----------



## tree dog (Feb 6, 2011)

we got one here in madison.


----------



## GACOONDOG (Feb 6, 2011)

1 in Hart county


----------



## *Mudslinger* (Feb 6, 2011)

*wrens*

Where  still at it in wrens


----------



## poole93 (Feb 6, 2011)

couple of us in bleckley and telfair county


----------



## talkydog (Feb 6, 2011)

we got 7 or 8 here in thomson.


----------



## old blue dog (Feb 7, 2011)

Good to hear from everyone. Have fun and enjoy them dogs.


----------



## sogafishin (Feb 7, 2011)

Cook Co here


----------



## Ironstob (Feb 7, 2011)

a bunch in paulding county


----------



## butchbest (Feb 7, 2011)

one here in winder


----------



## chesterahl (Feb 8, 2011)

a few in alma Ga


----------



## ringtail chaser (Feb 12, 2011)

one from bartow/cartersville


----------



## coggins (Feb 12, 2011)

We got a handful here around Franklin, Hart, Jackson, and Stephens Co.


----------



## fireretriever (Feb 14, 2011)

My best dog is out for a week or two he got injured last week while hunting and the vet says he may be able to go by the last week of the season.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


Looks like the second string is gona have to step it up starting tonight.


----------



## GudamWarrior (Feb 16, 2011)

We hunt out in Monroe. Got a 1 year old that needs to go with a group. Anyone out there in the Monroe, Loganville, Conyers, etc area or at least close by want to go on a group hunt.


----------

